# 25 deer poached in Trumbull county



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

A guy I work with said he heard about 25 deer being found in a pile and all that was missing was back straps and some back legs. I believe it is still under investigation as I can't find any reports about it. This is in Trumbull county where this occurred. Makes my blood boil hearing about this.


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Sasquatch?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I ran a crossed this one time in Perry County. We were rabbit hunting and there was a pile of deer missing back straps and that was it. Kind of makes you sick..


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Arbys?


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

This doesn't make much sense to me. Cutting the good meat out is definitely poacher style but the poachers do that where they lay. Why would they drag them in a pile? Almost sounds like damage permits but it's too late for that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

almost sounds like an urban legend.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> *A guy I work with said he heard* about 25 deer being found in a pile and all that was missing was back straps and some back legs. I believe it is still under investigation as I *can't find any reports about it. * This is in Trumbull county where this occurred. Makes my blood boil hearing about this.


Turn down the heat on your boiling blood and save some for later because the story your coworker shared most likely never happened. If it is ever substantiated you can turn the heat back to high again.

These kind of unsubstantiated reports happen multiple times every single year for as long as I can remember. It is not hard to start a rumor with no basis in fact that spreads quickly to the masses. Much like the rumor that someone knew someone that knew someone that worked at the ODNR and they said that coyotes were back in Ohio because they were stocked by the ODNR. Or how the ODNR was dropping rattlesnakes around the state from airplanes. Really


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Turn down the heat on your boiling blood and save some for later because the story your coworker shared most likely never happened. If it is ever substantiated you can turn the heat back to high again.
> 
> These kind of unsubstantiated reports happen multiple times every single year for as long as I can remember. It is not hard to start a rumor with no basis in fact that spreads quickly to the masses. Much like the rumor that someone knew someone that knew someone that worked at the ODNR and they said that coyotes were back in Ohio because they were stocked by the ODNR. Or how the ODNR was dropping rattlesnakes around the state from airplanes. Really


X2


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Turn down the heat on your boiling blood and save some for later because the story your coworker shared most likely never happened. If it is ever substantiated you can turn the heat back to high again.
> 
> These kind of unsubstantiated reports happen multiple times every single year for as long as I can remember. It is not hard to start a rumor with no basis in fact that spreads quickly to the masses. Much like the rumor that someone knew someone that knew someone that worked at the ODNR and they said that coyotes were back in Ohio because they were stocked by the ODNR. Or how the ODNR was dropping rattlesnakes around the state from airplanes. Really


6 they also parachute beavers in.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 6 they also parachute beavers in.......


Didn't they do it that over in Vietnam also???


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Turn down the heat on your boiling blood and save some for later because the story your coworker shared most likely never happened. If it is ever substantiated you can turn the heat back to high again.
> 
> These kind of unsubstantiated reports happen multiple times every single year for as long as I can remember. It is not hard to start a rumor with no basis in fact that spreads quickly to the masses. Much like the rumor that someone knew someone that knew someone that worked at the ODNR and they said that coyotes were back in Ohio because they were stocked by the ODNR. Or how the ODNR was dropping rattlesnakes around the state from airplanes. Really


Good point. However, a couple years ago I did witness something like this at my gun club. Now, it wasn't 25 deer it was 5 or 6, which is still 5 or 6 too many, all thrown in a pile. Which is odd behavior in itself. I reported this to the board and they called the Game Warden in. Even more odd was that, as far as I could tell, these deer were intact! Backstraps still in, hindquarters on! Don't know if anybody was ever caught for it, but I found the whole situation pretty disgusting!


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't know if it is the same on ohio but people are hired in Pa to pick up road kill and dump them but not on other peoples property.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 6 they also parachute beavers in.......


http://time.com/4084997/parachuting-beavers-history/


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 6 they also parachute beavers in.......


I think u got the wrong species...it was turkey's. Definitely ODNR operation.


----------

